# Magia General > Entrevistas >  Juan Manuel Marcos

## Magnano

Este gran mago pasa muy desapercibido en nuestro mundo, a pesar de todo el esfuerzo que hace por mejorar nuestro arte, por unirnos como amantes del mismo. Mago y teórico merecedor de nuestro respeto, una entrevista que merece la pena leer  :001 302: 

http://sinseg.wordpress.com/2011/11/...manuel-marcos/

----------


## renard

Muy buena entrevista Magnano me a gustado mucho tanto que se me ha echo cortita,un abrazo

----------

